# What my GP Doesn't Understand



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2013)

My GP doesn’t understand why I’m on TRT.

Most people don’t understand why I do it and they see it as either cheating nature or risking my health for aesthetic reasons, but when I take a step back, I’m glad they don’t understand.  I’m thankful that they have never experienced the feeling of losing all glimmers of hope or the feeling of fear when you realize tomorrow will feel exactly the same as today.

I’ve been in some very dark places.  I’ve experienced what 8 years of depression feels like.  I’ve experienced what it feels like to go to the doctor, beg him for help, and have him hand you a waiver that says if you kill myself he’s not responsible, write you script for an anti-depressant, and advise you to pray. 

I began TRT in November of 2012.  I didn’t start because I was looking for a short cut.  It started because I was looking for a way to live.    I wanted to be eager for life.  I wanted to want to make love to my wife. I wanted to feel progression.  

I’m not the same guy I was 8 months ago.  Without a doubt, my body has changed.  I’ve gained 16 lbs. I’ve become more muscular, and I’m lifting weights that haven’t been within the realm of possibility since I was 18.  It not just physical youth that TRT gives you, though.  It gives you spirit. 
Those who don’t understand TRT have never truly had their spirit broken; so they can never understand how good it feels when it’s finally mended.  They don’t understand what it’s like be on TRT and enjoy your music loud, your weights heavy, be a walking erection, and be proud of the man you’ve become.

My GP recommends ceasing my TRT.  Fuck him.  The lucky bastard doesn’t understand.


----------



## RISE (Jun 25, 2013)

Tell him to cease his practice bc he's an idiot.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 25, 2013)

Find a new doctor


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2013)

What are the reasons he gave for you to cease your TRT?


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> What are the reasons he gave for you to cease your TRT?



His sole rationale for advising that I cease therapy was that his office didn’t subscribe to eastern medicine and , in so many words, feeling like shit was part of getting older.  I think that’s the only argument he could make.  Since starting TRT, my I’ve lowered cholesterol and kept my BP within reasonable limits  and stopped taking anti-depressants and cialis.  The irony is that since I’ve stopped taking the meds he has prescribed, my liver and kidney values have finally fallen into the “normal” range.   My blood work is better now that it was before treatment.  He’s just hung up on the T number.  Truth be told, I’ve been healthier since starting treatment than I was under his care, not to mention feel better.

And my apologies if my first post is a bit of a rant.  It’s frustrating to finally feel good and have someone tell you that feeling good is abnormal.   TRT has given me my life back and it’s so hard to explain that to someone who’s not in the community.  I guess that's why I love this board so much.


----------



## TR90125 (Jun 26, 2013)

A lot of this has to be the stigma associated with steroids.  I myself have taken several psychotropics for varying reasons and wouldn't wish the side effects on anyone and yet those all seem to get prescribed like they were skittles.  

And, I am getting so sick of hearing people, much less doctors, say "feeling like shit is just part of getting old".  Fucking Wow.


----------

